# Anacostia Casting 12/21



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Looks like a go for Saturday. Let me know if anyone needs directions. Earl, I'll bring the bullit, anything else?


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Charlie
I Will be there.Anyone heard from Ralph?
bob


----------



## Earl-DC (Jan 19, 2001)

Hi Charlie
How about some 175gr lead (Dead Cow)!  
See you around 11:00.
GOD BLESS!
Earl-DC


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

I'll bring a "dead cow" just for you. I looked for my one pounder and could only find a 12oz pyramid and 20oz egg, I'll bring them all.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

hey bob, i am still amongst the living, just up to my @$$ with allegators. thanks for asking. i apologize for not returning your call last week. 
obx, acted just like a good my mistress(i use that term loosely), she took all my money, treated me like she cared and made our time together just interesting enough for me to return.
here are my thoughts on my trip(s).
first, did you ever notice in the dead of night a three foot crane looks hauntingly like an al queda member. next, if we can send a man to the moon why can't we build a waders with a zipper(my kingdom for a pair). did you know you are not suppose to stand on the metal attachments at the bottom of the sand spikes (it actually breaks under 200+ lbs of pressure, go figure). then watching your bait (shrimp) fly off the hooks while your back casting really suck$ (the fish not to mention the birds were lining up in the wash when they saw me getting ready to cast). lastly, catching a shark is like...let just say it is not the same.
seriously though the thing that struck me most is the empathy i recieved from someone i was fishing with who felt just as bad as i did after i lost a fish on my only bite of my trip. i was truly struck by his reaction. that my friend is fellowship. i will call you this week. 

ralph


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Ralph
Are you kidding? Only two trips and you feel cheated.I've made a bunch that resulted in nothing. Thats the trips that make the great ones GREAT.
So pack your gear and lets do it one more time in Janurary and stop being afraid of the boogie man.
Bob


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

bob, you can count me in. and okay, i will deal with that freakin bird from hell but can you do anything about the waders(please). i have had to given up drinking beer(coffee, water, etc...) before nine o'clock.

ralph


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Ralph
What you do is wear rubber socks on one foot and don't do any jumping.If you know what I mean
bob


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Ralph,

I don't know anything about these, but they exist!

Blaine 

Relief Wader


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

blaine, thanks for the info. the gods of fishing are finally smiling down upon us fools with the weak bladders. 

ralph


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Ralph,

Do a search for "relief wader" with Google, and you can find better pricing.

That came up when I was looking for breathable waders with a bootfoot lug sole, which I did not find.

Happy New Year!

Blaine


----------

